
Smalltalk resurgence - nickb
http://www.cincomsmalltalk.com/userblogs/buck/blogView?showComments=true&printTitle=Smalltalk_resurgence&entry=3393004137
======
ivey
I think there's a growing trend towards awareness of multiple languages, and
Smalltalk may be seeing a share of that. For whatever reason, developers are
starting to be (a little bit) more open to expanding their language horizons.

~~~
ligniteman
I definitely agree. Nice to see that smalltalk is still being used. I haven't
worked with it for over 20 years and predicted it's demise back then even
though I thought it was a very powerful and useful language. Fortunately I was
wrong.

